# Spiel ruckelt mit zweitem Bildschirm



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Ich wollte gestern einen zweiten Bildschirm mit meinem PC verbinden. Bis dahin hat alles reibungslos funktioniert aber als ich auf meinem erstem Monitor (Samsung) ins Spiel gegangen bin hat das ganze Spiel geruckelt. Ich glaube nicht das meine Hardware zu schlecht ist. Ein AMD Ryzen 5 mit ner Radeon 580 sollte das eigentlich packen meiner Meinung nach...

Hier der Rest der Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH 2
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power

Danke schonmal für Hilfe.


----------



## DaveManCB (11. Oktober 2020)

Hast du in der AMD Software alles eingestellt? 
Welcher der Hauptmonitor ist und mit welcher Herz Zahl sie laufen soll?
Öffne den Taskmanager und schau wieviel deine Grafikkarte an Speicher verbraucht....


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

DaveManCB schrieb:


> Hast du in der AMD Software alles eingestellt?
> Welcher der Hauptmonitor ist und mit welcher Herz Zahl sie laufen soll?
> Öffne den Taskmanager und schau wieviel deine Grafikkarte an Speicher verbraucht....



In der Software habe ich einiges eingestellt. 
Der Hauptmonitor ist der Samsung und hat 144 Hz. Der zweite Monitor hat 60 Hz. So ist es einges


----------



## chill_eule (11. Oktober 2020)

Bitte noch mal die komplette Hardware auflisten.
Alle Treiber aktuell? Windows Updates?
Irgendetwas übertaktet?
Welches Spiel?
Nur das eine Spiel oder ruckeln alle Spiele?


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte noch mal die komplette Hardware auflisten.
> Alle Treiber aktuell? Windows Updates?
> Irgendetwas übertaktet?
> Welches Spiel?
> Nur das eine Spiel oder ruckeln alle Spiele?



Alle Treiber und Updates aktuell.
Es ist nix übertaktet.
Es ist bei verschiedenen Spielen

Immer wenn man vom Hauptmonitor kurz auf den zweiten geht um was zu machen ruckelt danach das Spiel auf dem Hauptmonitor.


----------



## flx23 (11. Oktober 2020)

Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Bildwiederholungsraten an einem System machen oft Probleme. Sinnvolle Abhilfe gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht. Man kann nur die Bildschirme auf die gleiche Bildwiederholungsraten stellen. Also den 144hz Monitor auf 60Hz drosseln


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Bildwiederholungsraten an einem System machen oft Probleme. Sinnvolle Abhilfe gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht. Man kann nur die Bildschirme auf die gleiche Bildwiederholungsraten stellen. Also den 144hz Monitor auf 60Hz drosseln



Habe ich bereits versucht das Problem bleibt bestehen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Oktober 2020)

Spielst du Vollbild oder Fenstermodus?
Mal jeweils das Gegenteil testen ob sich was ändert


----------



## manimani89 (11. Oktober 2020)

das sind die tollen amd treiber. hat mein bruder auch mit ner rx 580 da passt einiges nicht


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Spielst du Vollbild oder Fenstermodus?
> Mal jeweils das Gegenteil testen ob sich was ändert



Im Fenstermofus läuft es im Vollbild nicht.


manimani89 schrieb:


> das sind die tollen amd treiber. hat mein bruder auch mit ner rx 580 da passt einiges nicht



Na super...


----------



## DaveManCB (11. Oktober 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Bildwiederholungsraten an einem System machen oft Probleme. Sinnvolle Abhilfe gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht. Man kann nur die Bildschirme auf die gleiche Bildwiederholungsraten stellen. Also den 144hz Monitor auf 60Hz drosseln




Das ist Quatsch habe auch Gaming Monitor 100Hz und zweit Monitor 60Hz mit verschiedener Auflösung und das klappt prima


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2020)

DaveManCB schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch habe auch Gaming Monitor 100Hz und zweit Monitor 60Hz mit verschiedener Auflösung und das klappt prima


Bitte sich zu dem allgemein bekannten Problem im Forum hier einlesen (Suchfunktion!) 
Nur weil es bei dir - und vielen anderen - keine Probleme macht heißt das nicht das das Problem nicht EXISTIERT  

Auch hast du nicht "wirklich" vergleichbare Hardware mit dem TE!


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

Hat noch wer ne Idee was ich noch probieren kann?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2020)

Janniktn schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne Idee was ich noch probieren kann?


Den 2. Monitor nur bei Bedarf (Desktop-Betrieb!) aktivieren!


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2020)

Dein Windows aktuell halten.
Mit 2004 hat sich da einiges gebessert.


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Den 2. Monitor nur bei Bedarf (Desktop-Betrieb!) aktivieren!



Brauche ihn halt als zweiten Bildschirm.


HisN schrieb:


> Dein Windows aktuell halten.
> Mit 2004 hat sich da einiges gebessert.



Windows ist auf aktuellste Version.


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2020)

Na dann, bist Du einer von vielen, die das Problem nicht lösen konnten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/500000-1x100hz-1x60hz-ruckeln-am-zweiten-bildschirm.html
Und auch in anderen Foren präsent.
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/zweiter-monitor-laggy.1750631/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...-monitor-nach-aufruestung-auf-240-hz.1688354/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/pc-ruckelt-mit-2ten-bildschirm.1721149/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...hen-specs-fluessiger-betrieb-machbar.1717937/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...nn-stream-auf-zweitem-monitor-laeuft.1741057/


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Na dann, bist Du einer von vielen, die das Problem nicht lösen konnten.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/500000-1x100hz-1x60hz-ruckeln-am-zweiten-bildschirm.html
> Und auch in anderen Foren präsent.
> ...



Also kann man dagegen nix machen...


----------



## chill_eule (11. Oktober 2020)

AMD Freesync scheint mit den neuesten Treibern tatsächlich etwas fehlerhaft, auch mit der "alten" Garde...
Entweder das mal deaktivieren oder einen älteren Treiber versuchen


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> AMD Freesync scheint mit den neuesten Treibern tatsächlich etwas fehlerhaft, auch mit der "alten" Garde...
> Entweder das mal deaktivieren oder einen älteren Treiber versuchen



Oke werde jetzt ohne FreeSync versuchen... Wenn das nicht hilft versuche ich den Treiber auf ne ältere Version zu setzen. Danke für die Hilfe sage gleich bescheid.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2020)

Janniktn schrieb:


> Brauche ihn halt als zweiten Bildschirm.


Für was brauchtst du den zweiten Bildschirm denn wenn du gerade am Spielen bist?


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Für was brauchtst du den zweiten Bildschirm denn wenn du gerade am Spielen bist?



Für Discord Anzeigen usw.


So habe es ohne VSync versucht gleicher Effekt.
Wenn man kurz auf den anderen Screen switcht um was zu suchen hängt danach der Hauptbildschirm mit ca. 5 Fps


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2020)

Würdest Du mal bitte die komplette Hard- und Software angeben?


----------



## Janniktn (11. Oktober 2020)

Hardware ist vollständig. 
Aber hier noch mal:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
AMD Radeon RX580
BeQuiet Pure Power 11
MSI B450M Pro-VDH 2
Toshiba 1 TB HDD
Crucial Ballistix 16 GB DDR4 RAM  3200MHz

Software ist Windows 10
Treiber sind Aktuell.


----------



## Banchou (12. Oktober 2020)

Weiß nicht ob es hilft @Janniktn.
Vorweg: Ich habe ne Kombo aus i7,3770k + 2080Ti + 1x60Hz Monitor und 1x144Hz Monitor.
Hat der Ryzen ne integrierte Grafik? Kenn mich mit Ryzen nicht aus.
Ich hab auch 2 Monitore, den 60Hz über die integrierte Grafik des i7 und den 144Hz über die Grafikkarte.
Ruckeln tut es nicht aber man merkt natürlich den unterschied wenn man kurz auf den "langsameren" Monitor switcht um zb. schnell was im Internet zu suchen neben dem Zocken. Beim zurück wechseln auf den 144Hz läuft alles tutti.


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2020)

Hat der Ryzen nicht.


----------

